# Größe eines neuen Fensters bestimmen?



## Krankes-Kaff (2. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.
Wenn ich auf meiner Homepage einen Link setze und den Code setze, dass sich das Ziel in einem neuem Fenster öffnet, kann ich dann auch irgendwie die Größe des sich neu öffnenten Fensters beeinflussen oder bestimmen?


Hoffe auf Hilfe!

Danke jetzt schon Allen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tim Müller


----------



## Tim C. (2. April 2004)

Nein das geht nicht, wenn du über target="_blank" in neuem Fenster öffnest. Dazu musst du schon über Javascript und window.open ein neues Fenster öffnen.


----------



## Fabian H (2. April 2004)

Mit reinem HTML wirdst du da leider nicht weiterkommen.
Dazu brauchst du die JavaScript-Funktion _open()_.

Beispiel:

```
<a href="ziel.html" onclick="window.open('ziel.html', '_blank', 'width=500,height=600'); return false;">Klick</a>
```
Erzeugt ein 500 mal 600 Pixel großes Fenster (_width=500,height=600_).
Im neuen Fenster wird die Datei _ziel.html_ geöffnet.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (2. April 2004)

*Das ist es!*

Hey,

habe grade deinen Code probiert, das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe!

Vielen Dank!


Tim Müller


----------



## nimda (11. April 2004)

*javascript:window.open in flash?*

Hallo Leute,

in Flash kann man ja für eine Schaltfläche einen Link erstellen.
Das ganze sieht so aus:

on (press) {
getURL("irgendeineurl.html");
}

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie ich es mit einer einzigen Zeile bewerkstellige, dass die Datei "infos.html" in einer Größe von 300x100px ohne Menü- und Adressleiste geöffnet wird

Danke!

nimda


----------

